
“All this happened, more or less.” - sorokod
http://americanbookreview.org/100bestlines.asp
======
sorokod
American Book Review's list of "100 Best First Lines from Novels"

~~~
Outdoorsman
What a pleasant surprise, given the thread title...

As an avid reader, working my way down the list was like a pleasant walk
through my the years of my life...remembering approximately when and where I
read the ones I've read was a pleasure...making notes to myself to take a look
at the ones I've yet to read was well worthwhile...

Thanks for posting this!...

